# Who is getting the best head?



## Milk Mage (Sep 19, 2019)

Spoiler: The image in question









It's a question that has divided biologists for years: Which chipmunk is getting the best head? I thoroughly believe, beyond a shred of doubt, that Simon is getting the best head. My arguement can be summed up in this essay by (((Reddit))) user u/tablecatsss. Now what do you guys think?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 19, 2019)

That's a deep pull, man.

Also, gross.


----------



## Spl00gies (Sep 19, 2019)

Poll got me like "Doot doot, doo doo do doot! Doot doot, doo doo do doot!"

Pic got me like


----------



## Plasmapheresis (Sep 19, 2019)

Truly a question for the ages. Move out the way Socrates

We true philosophers now


----------



## Vampirella (Sep 19, 2019)

There's a copypasta that goes with this, lovely. I wonder where it came from.



> Theodore packs some meat so it’s likely to take up more space and have more surface area touching the inside of her mouth. Alvin looks like he is having the time of his life but he tends to be a more hedonistic person, so this is likely average for him which takes away any extraordinary sensations. Simon is a possible candidate but when you think about it, given how skinny he is, his dick is probably long and skinny, so most of Eleanor’s mount would not even touch the middle most part of his shaft. Theodore, given is girth and his gf’s largest mouth, is likely receiving the best head that anyone will ever receive, and evidently, deserves it for packing so much meat with him and always listening to his homies when they need it the most.



Here's the copypasta.


----------



## Eryngium (Sep 19, 2019)

My boy Simon boutta bust a fat nut.


----------



## An Account (Sep 19, 2019)

You've got to remember that, while a girl's technique is an important ingredient to a great blow job, it's not the only thing. Great head isn't made in a mouth, it's made in your mind. Simon is a nerdy loser who'd probably be an incel if he didn't have a nerdy loser girlfriend. So, he's probably so thankful to be getting any that's he's enjoying himself far more than the others. Theodore is a fatass, yeah, but he's also a naive goofball, and he would've probably gotten a couple girls because he is 'cute'. And Alvin is, well, Alvin. He probably couldn't imagine a world where he isn't desirable. So, my vote goes to Simon.


----------



## Tetra (Sep 19, 2019)

Trick question, they're all in pain due to horrible headaces. their girlfriends are just using modern science to cure them


----------



## JoshPlz (Sep 19, 2019)

> Alvin and the Chipmunks Argumentative
> Maddie B.
> September 18, 2019
> 
> ...


----------



## オウム 2 (Sep 19, 2019)

Simon, see how he has his feet up she has a finger in his ass too.


----------



## Diabeetus (Sep 19, 2019)

オウム 2 said:


> Simon, see how he has his feet up she has a finger in his ass too.


That's irrelevant. The question is over the quality of the head, not the entire sexual experience.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 19, 2019)

Simon for sure, bruh. Look at his legs. That dude is _euphoric._


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 19, 2019)

Trick question. Dave is. From all 6 of them.


----------



## Postal_Rat (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks @MilkMage I hate it 

There's just no words I read the whole essay on why simon is getting the best head and I'm here now

Personally I think Theodores getting the best head though Fat bitches tend to work harder


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (Sep 19, 2019)

A fag used that image as his kiwifarms av and came to defend lily orchard as well as demanding where he could find lily orchard troon porn.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Sep 19, 2019)

Me, from ur mom


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Sep 19, 2019)

Every day we stray further from God's light.


----------



## skiddlez (Sep 19, 2019)

why even bother saving that atrocious image as a png

what the fuck are you even doing? saving as png doesn't magically un-crust the shit off that putrid image


----------



## BingBong (Sep 20, 2019)

Theodore. 100%



skiddlez said:


> why even bother saving that atrocious image as a png
> 
> what the fuck are you even doing? saving as png doesn't magically un-crust the shit off that putrid image


It's the thought that counts.


----------



## Grinrow (Sep 20, 2019)

The universe formed over billions and billions of years of almost impossible odds. Humanity evolving to become a dominate species only because we were in the right place at the right time. Countless ancestors fighting and dying in forgotten wars. Countless Generations existing only because our relatives were in the right place at the right time, technological advancements that we couldn't even comprehend 100 years ago have all lead up to which cartoon chipmunk is getting sucked off the best? (you're wrong if you think its anyone other than Theodore)


----------



## skiddlez (Sep 20, 2019)

BingBong said:


> It's the thought that counts.


no, fuck that. i'm offended by your incompetence. you retards fucking suck at uploading chipmunk blowjobs to the internet. learn how to source HD copies of your chipmunk porn.



Spoiler: NSFW which doesn't matter because none of you work


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Sep 20, 2019)

Simon. Look at the way he's grabbing her head bruh

Also Theodore might be moaning loud but Simon looks like hes about to fill them chipmunk cheeks with N U T T


----------



## Vampirella (Sep 20, 2019)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Every day we stray further from God's light.


Jesus died for all our sins, even this one, because he loves us so much.  Thanks Jesus.


----------



## nekrataal (Sep 20, 2019)

Alvin’s doing the Jordan, he’s obviously getting the best head. My only question is who taught them this?


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Sep 20, 2019)

niconiconecro said:


> Alvin’s doing the Jordan, he’s obviously getting the best head. My only question is who taught them this?


Wut?


----------



## tehpope (Sep 20, 2019)

Its alvin. When you nutt but she's still suckin.


----------



## nekrataal (Sep 20, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> Wut?


I’m a simple man, I see riff raff and I hit like.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Sep 20, 2019)

Theodore, a blowjob is always better if the girl has pigtails.


----------



## queerape (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm more pissed the title ain't which squirrel nut the hardest (Theodore)


----------



## delightfullypeachy (Sep 21, 2019)

Okay, so now who's getting the best dick?


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Sep 21, 2019)

delightfullypeachy said:


> Okay, so now who's getting the best dick?   View attachment 943421


Why does this thread exist again?

I guess C


----------

